# Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2012



## heavyiron (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks bad guys. Time to stock up on your favorites.

July 26, 2012

*Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2012 Introduced; Would Bulk Up Federal Anabolic Steroid Controls*

By Larry K. Houck ? 

Senators Orrin Hatch (R-UT) and Sheldon Whitehorse (D-RI) introduced legislation on July 25, 2012, that would amend the definition of ?anabolic steroid? under the Federal Controlled Substances Act (?CSA?) and expressly add twenty-seven additional anabolic steroids to schedule III.  The proposed ?Designer Anabolic Steroid Control Act of 2012? (S. 3431) (?2012 Act?) would significantly increase Drug Enforcement Administration (?DEA?) control over drugs and substances that meet anabolic steroid criteria.  If enacted, the 2012 Act would be the third major federal legislative action impacting anabolic steroids since 1990.  Congress passed the Anabolic Steroid Control Acts of 1990 and 2004 that placed certain anabolic steroids into schedule III of the CSA, expanding DEA?s authority to regulate such substances.  

Passage of the 2012 Act would similarly add twenty-seven anabolic steroids, their salts and esters, to schedule III of the CSA.  Placement of anabolic steroids in schedule III subjects manufacturers, distributors, dispensers such as pharmacies and physicians, importers, exporters, and anyone in possession of the scheduled anabolic steroids to the applicable provisions of the CSA and its implementing regulations that establish registration, recordkeeping/reporting and security requirements as well as administrative, civil and criminal sanctions.

The 2012 Act would expand the definition of anabolic steroids to include a drug or hormonal substance (other than estrogens, progestins, corticosteroids and dehydroepiandrosterone) ?derived from, or has a chemical structure substantially similar to? anabolic steroids listed under the CSA if:  the drug or substance has been created or manufactured with the intent of producing a drug or other substance that promotes muscle growth or causes a pharmacological effect similar to that of testosterone; or the drug or substance has been, or is intended to be marketed or otherwise promoted in a manner suggesting that consumption will promote muscle growth or any pharmacological effect similar to that of testosterone.  The 2012 Act would exclude herbs and other botanicals, ?a concentrate, metabolite, or extract of, or a constituent isolated directly from? herbs or botanicals that are dietary ingredients for purposes of the Federal Food, Drug and Cosmetic Act.  

The 2012 Act would also authorize DEA to issue a temporary order for up to two years (that could be extended six additional months) adding a drug or other substance to the list of anabolic steroids in schedule III if it finds that the drug or substance satisfies the Act?s criteria as an anabolic steroid.  Adding the drug or substance to the list of anabolic steroids ?will assist in preventing the unlawful importation, manufacture, distribution, or dispensing of such drug or other substance.?  The Act would also consider a drug or other substance not temporarily or permanently listed as an anabolic steroid in any criminal, civil or administrative proceeding arising under the CSA that satisfies the anabolic steroid criteria.  This could occur if, for example, such product was promoted for muscle growth.  The Act would also require anabolic steroids and products containing anabolic steroids to bear a label identifying such contents.  Lastly, the Act would also subject violators to specific civil and/or criminal penalties including up to $500,000 per violation and imprisonment of up to ten years.

DEA Deputy Assistant Administrator Joseph Rannazzisi, stated in testimony before the Senate Judiciary Committee Subcommittee on Crime and Drugs, ?[t]he use of anabolic steroids or dietary supplements that contain anabolic steroids or designer steroids, in high doses that boost, alter or derive from testosterone may trigger numerous adverse health effects in the human body including liver toxicity, baldness, uncontrolled rage and heart attacks.?  

The Council for Responsible Nutrition and American Herbal Products Association have issued statements endorsing the measure (here and here).

The 2012 Act has been referred to the Senate Committee on the Judiciary.

http://www.fdalawblog.net/fda_law_bl...roid-cont.html

*Compounds to be added to the banned list;*

5α-Androstan-3,6,17-trione;
 Androst-4-ene-3,6,17-trione;
 Androsta-1,4,6-triene-3,17-dione;
 6-bromo-androstan-3,17-dione;
 6-bromo-androsta-1,4-diene-3,17-dione;
 4-chloro-17α-methyl-androsta-1,4-diene-3,17β-diol;
 4-chloro-17α-methyl-androst-4-ene-3β,17β-diol;
 4-chloro-17α-methyl-17β-hydroxy-androst-4-en-3-one;
 4-chloro-17α-methyl-17β-hydroxy-androst-4-ene-3,11-dione;
 4-chloro-17α-methyl-androsta-1,4-diene-3,17β-diol;
 2α,17α-dimethyl-17β-hydroxy-5α-androstan-3-one;
 2α,17α-dimethyl-17β-hydroxy-5β-androstan-3-one;
 2α,3α-epithio-17α-methyl-5α-androstan-17β-ol;
 [3,2-c]-furazan-5α-androstan-17β-ol;
 3β-hydroxy-estra-4,9,11-trien-17-one;
 17α-methyl-androst-2-ene-3,17β-diol;
 17α-methyl-androsta-1,4-diene-3,17β-diol;
 Estra-4,9,11-triene-3,17-dione;
 18a-Homo-3-hydroxy-estra-2,5(10)-dien-17-one;
 6α-Methyl-androst-4-ene-3,17-dione;
 17α-Methyl-androstan-3-hydroxyimine-17β-ol;
 17α-Methyl-5α-androstan-17β-ol;
 17β-Hydroxy-androstano[2,3-d]isoxazole;
 17β-Hydroxy-androstano[3,2-c]isoxazole;
 4-Hydroxy-androst-4-ene-3,17-dione
 [3,2-c]pyrazole-5α-androstan-17β-ol;
 [3,2-c]pyrazole-androst-4-en-17β-ol;
 [3,2-c]pyrazole-5α-androstan-17β-ol; 

http://www.hpm.com/pdf/blog/s3431.pdf​


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 28, 2012)

Man I wish the DEA would stick to their job and look into much more significant maters-- instead of the continued BS into supplement companies. I mean fast food and soda are much worse than any supplement...


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 28, 2012)

Fuck Orrin Hatch, he is all over steroids because his state is the largest producer of legal placebo's.   It is Utah's third largest industry.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 28, 2012)

^^ this


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 28, 2012)

Congress can suck my balls.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:
			
		

> Man I wish the DEA would stick to their job and look into much more significant maters-- instead of the continued BS into supplement companies. I mean fast food and soda are much worse than any supplement...



The DEA just enforces the laws.


----------



## tinyshrek (Jul 28, 2012)

This doesn't clamp down any harder on the Gear game.. All it really does is clamp down on the pro hormone and "designer" game. Shit you have thousands of teenagers eating Pros and designer shit that is ruining their livers and who knows what else. Fuck it's healthier to take Drol than it is for most of those products 


- SHREK


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 28, 2012)

Prince said:


> The DEA just enforces the laws.



The ones they want to, anyway


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 28, 2012)

Prince said:


> The DEA just enforces the laws.



True.. And those "laws" I'm sure you're not happy about, Prince! 

It's just a witch hunt via the FDA- which should put a stop to all this nonsense and go after something a lot more significant and stop wasting tax $$


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't these ******* have something better to do?


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> True.. And those "laws" I'm sure you're not happy about, Prince!
> 
> It's just a witch hunt via the FDA- which should put a stop to all this nonsense and go after something a lot more significant and stop wasting tax $$



I wish our government would focus on something worthwhile, I am sure these two senators are being paid by someone to introduce this new legislation, it's just fucking stupid. Being an election year I really do not see this going anywhere, at least not this year.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2012)

one of the things I parrot quite a bit is before the 1990 Steroid Control Act was passed, the FDA, DEA and the medical community said AAS do not fit the criteria for a Schedule III drug and did not want AAS to be re-classified as such, but like everything money and politics won.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 28, 2012)

^ 100 pc true story. There was no need for reclassification if they don't have ANY definitive facts on why they would need to re class .. It's preposterous and now w/ PH's?? I mean is fish oil next?


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jul 28, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> ^ 100 pc true story. There was no need for reclassification if they don't have ANY definitive facts on why they would need to re class .. It's preposterous and now w/ PH's?? I mean is fish oil next?



Funnny you say that vitamins and fish oil have been talked about lol.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 28, 2012)

^^^^ Hatch worked against that because of what Hoyle mentioned.




hoyle21 said:


> Fuck Orrin Hatch, he is all over steroids because *his state is the largest producer of legal placebo's. It is Utah's third largest industry.*


----------



## teezhay (Jul 28, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Fuck Orrin Hatch, he is all over steroids because his state is the largest producer of legal placebo's.   It is Utah's third largest industry.



x2

It's that fucker's fault the supplement industry is such an abortion in the first place.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 28, 2012)

I am so tired of these guys trying to 'fix' things.  All this will do is push more money into the black market.  These guys talk about adding jobs all the time but here they are trying to take away a bunch of american jobs.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 28, 2012)

Did you guys see how they tried to sneak the Durbin act by us recently.  If that would of went through the supplement industry would of been changed forever.  The Durbin act was  a sneaky late night proposal.  These guys........  are probably the same guys that think cigarettes are good for the american population.    Nothing like being powerless while guys who have no idea what it is like to live in the real world where you have to actually work for everything you got and endure the struggles of poverty.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 28, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Funnny you say that vitamins and fish oil have been talked about lol.



"knock on wood"!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 28, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Don't these ******* have something better to do?



Sadly they don't.   It's their job to write legislation.   If they don't write legislation what the hell are we paying them for?   The system is a joke.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jul 28, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> Did you guys see how they tried to sneak the Durbin act by us recently.  If that would of went through the supplement industry would of been changed forever.  The Durbin act was  a sneaky late night proposal.  These guys........  are probably the same guys that think cigarettes are good for the american population.    Nothing like being powerless while guys who have no idea what it is like to live in the real world where you have to actually work for everything you got and endure the struggles of poverty.



Exactly brother^^


Thanks for the samples in my formeron order! That C-4 pre workout was awesome!!


----------



## Chitown (Jul 28, 2012)

DEA should be focusing on the violent mexican drug cartels that are, and keep creeping into the US!


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 28, 2012)

This is not good I think.


----------



## teezhay (Jul 28, 2012)

Chitown said:


> DEA should be focusing on the violent mexican drug cartels that are, and keep creeping into the US!



Well they're focusing on giving the cartels more business by banning more drugs, does that count?


----------



## gamma (Jul 29, 2012)

Well shit if the fucking kids would stay the hell off the shit like tiny said I don't think this would be a problem. What if they regulated it like alcohol 21 and up and you had to show I.d. to buy . That would  better than banning the stuff all together .


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Looks bad guys. Time to stock up on your favorites.
> 
> July 26, 2012
> 
> ...




 In order of the list:


                            5a-reduced-6-oxo
6-oxo
ATD
6-bromoandrostanedione
6-bromoboldione
H-drol
P-mag
Methylclostebol
11-Keto-methylclostebol
H-drol (again)
Superdrol-5a isomer
Superdrol-5b isomer
Epistane
demethyl-furazabol
Trendione derivative. (3b-hydroxy analogue)
3-hydroxy-Phera
M14ADD
Trendione
Hydroxygonadiene
6a-Methylandrostenedione
D-plex
Protodrol
*
*
formestane
Demethyl-winstrol
Delta-4-demethylwinstrol
Demethyl-winstrol (again)

Key: * = Steroid isoxazole found in Orastan-A:  Identification of steroid isoxazole isomers markete... [Steroids. 2009] - PubMed - NCBI

^ hopefully clears that up for some

Thanks to PHF member BrYmAsTeR17 for the translation.


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 29, 2012)

they should make an age limit, at 21 you can destroy your liver drinking, so whats the difference. Just keep them away from kids


----------



## teezhay (Jul 29, 2012)

gamma said:


> Well shit if the fucking kids would stay the hell off the shit like tiny said I don't think this would be a problem. What if they regulated it like alcohol 21 and up and you had to show I.d. to buy . That would  better than banning the stuff all together .



Most of the products are labeled "18 & over." In every single other industry on the planet, the authorities and possibly some opportunistic attorneys would focus on the vendors who are selling the products without any ID verification. In no other industry does this become the manufacturer's problem. You will never see the authorities go after Campari America because some liquor store sold a bottle of Skyy vodka to some underage kids. They'd only pursue legal action against the irresponsible vendor; so why the hell is this industry any different? Why, when the discussion turns to a supplement *that works*, do we need to throw out all the rules and common sense that would normally dictate our behavior, and just fly by the seat of our pants?

There's just no consistency in this type of legislation, and that's what drives me fucking nuts. It's like we're wrestling an opponent who's doubled as the referee, and he just retroactively changes whatever rules suit his needs. It's fucking absurd.


----------



## BigKevKris (Jul 29, 2012)

Formestane is seriously on that fucking list...? WTF....


----------



## brundel (Jul 29, 2012)

BigKevKris said:


> Formestane is seriously on that fucking list...? WTF....



certainly my favorite substance on the list. Ill be stoked when they ban this deadly drug.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 29, 2012)

Same bullshit different topic. The gov could give two shits about us, they just hate the idea of us having freedom to make our own choices. The sad fact is the ave American citizen could really care less about what our gov has been up to.

Pay close attention they are coming for our guns next....


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 29, 2012)

Heavy any time frame so I can stock up-rat bastards


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Heavy any time frame so I can stock up-rat bastards



No idea. In 2004 it was made law in 7 months or so.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2012)

teezhay said:
			
		

> Most of the products are labeled "18 & over." In every single other industry on the planet, the authorities and possibly some opportunistic attorneys would focus on the vendors who are selling the products without any ID verification. In no other industry does this become the manufacturer's problem. You will never see the authorities go after Campari America because some liquor store sold a bottle of Skyy vodka to some underage kids. They'd only pursue legal action against the irresponsible vendor; so why the hell is this industry any different? Why, when the discussion turns to a supplement that works, do we need to throw out all the rules and common sense that would normally dictate our behavior, and just fly by the seat of our pants?
> 
> There's just no consistency in this type of legislation, and that's what drives me fucking nuts. It's like we're wrestling an opponent who's doubled as the referee, and he just retroactively changes whatever rules suit his needs. It's fucking absurd.



Good point!


----------



## big recon (Jul 29, 2012)

Shit's getting ready to hit the fan anyway with the economy......Stand-by...


----------



## teezhay (Jul 29, 2012)

Prince, I realize you have plenty of products that won't fall under this ban (mostly ancillaries and general health stuff), but what does this mean for future products? Will you try and find ways to navigate around the ban, or just start from scratch with a new game plan? Seems like you guys already found a sweet niche by being the only non-underground legal company selling ostarine, it'd be sweet if you guys started manufacturing more SARMs and GW-501516 and whatnot.

I realize you have no reason to give out your game plan here, but I'm just curious what you're considering for the future of IML.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 29, 2012)

Rob is a very creative and visionary guy. IML's will adapt and overcome. We are in this for the long haul. 

This bill will potentially only impact 3 IML products and that's only if its passed. Until then its pedal to the metal.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Rob is a very creative and visionary guy. IML's will adapt and overcome. We are in this for the long haul.
> 
> This bill will potentially only impact 3 IML products and that's only if its passed. Until then its pedal to the metal.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 30, 2012)

gamma said:


> Well shit if the fucking kids would stay the hell off the shit like tiny said I don't think this would be a problem. What if they regulated it like alcohol 21 and up and you had to show I.d. to buy . That would  better than banning the stuff all together .



Did not being 21 ever stop you from getting your hands on alcohol when you were a teenager?  I highly doubt it.  It sucks, but we're just going to have to deal with it.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 30, 2012)

ANIMALHAUS said:


> Did not being 21 ever stop you from getting your hands on alcohol when you were a teenager?  I highly doubt it.  It sucks, but we're just going to have to deal with it.



yeah but drinking alchohol is "cool" so everyone does it. being muscular makes you "gay"


----------



## gamma (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah it's happening I guess we just gotta get over it .........


----------



## spunoutdj (Jul 30, 2012)

Tax dollars hard at work..


----------



## blergs. (Jul 30, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Well they're focusing on giving the cartels more business by banning more drugs, does that count?



Thats what I was thinking! lol

Man this sucks for people in the US.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Rob is a very creative and visionary guy. IML's will adapt and overcome. We are in this for the long haul.
> 
> This bill will potentially only impact 3 IML products and that's only if its passed. Until then its pedal to the metal.



exactly, good post!

and as far as the RC business, no plans on it, it's been talked about but it would be a last resort, we are way too busy with IML right now to focus on anything else.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hopefully we will see manufacturer's stepping up and thinking outside the box a little bit more like IML.  There will still be some promising supplements available and new ideas to come.  We all have to stick together and adapt no matter what the outcome.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2012)

also, DHEA and it's derivatives are not being targeted, so we might possibly look back into making 1-Andro again and a couple other DHEA compounds.


----------



## brundel (Jul 30, 2012)

The bill states that pretty much anything that can be thought of as anabolic is at risk. If it promotes muscle growth in any way it can be added to the list  AT RANDOM for up to 2.5 years at which time the manufacturers and sellers will be subject to 500000$ fines and up to ten years in prison.


----------



## brundel (Jul 30, 2012)

Hopefully this shady wording will prevent this bill from passing.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 30, 2012)

brundel said:


> The bill states that pretty much anything that can be thought of as anabolic is at risk. If it promotes muscle growth in any way it can be added to the list  AT RANDOM for up to 2.5 years at which time the manufacturers and sellers will be subject to 500000$ fines and up to ten years in prison.





brundel said:


> Hopefully this shady wording will prevent this bill from passing.



I am not worried at all about it at this point.


----------



## brundel (Jul 30, 2012)

Considering like 10 of these have been presented and only 1 passed we are probably safe for now anyways.


----------



## 200+ (Jul 30, 2012)

Prince said:


> also, DHEA and it's derivatives are not being targeted, so we might possibly look back into making 1-Andro again and a couple other DHEA compounds.


I'd like to see 1-Andro come back


----------



## WendysBaconator (Aug 1, 2012)

WAIT

So heavy, we will still have a good 3 or 4 months to stock up on stuff?  & do you think companies will continue to put out some prohoromones?  I'm an SD junky =/


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 1, 2012)

WendysBaconator said:


> WAIT
> 
> So heavy, we will still have a good 3 or 4 months to stock up on stuff?  & do you think companies will continue to put out some prohoromones?  I'm an SD junky =/



SD is being officially banned Aug 29th. 

Buy any and all PH's, DS's you can afford.


----------



## WendysBaconator (Aug 1, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> SD is being officially banned Aug 29th.
> 
> Buy any and all PH's, DS's you can afford.



& Epi will go along with it aswell or a little bit later?


----------



## BigAssRob (Aug 2, 2012)

Land of the free my balls.  Our government is so far up our asses, worrying about shit that they have no idea about.  We are more regulated then any other country.  I'm so sick of new regulations coming out all the time.  Our country is near financial "depression" and these assclowns just dont get it.  Worry about the economy, keep my roads in good working order, protect my boarders, and keep the criminals where they belong....other than that stay the fuck out of my life.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 2, 2012)

WendysBaconator said:


> & Epi will go along with it aswell or a little bit later?



Anything that contains Superdrol is toast. Epi may be a few more months. Not sure when though.

If you want the strongest stack available then buy Metha-Drol Extreme.


----------

